# Roy Jones sending Pics



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Link is NSFW but god damn Roy, your nearly 50 years old, gtfo with that

http://perezhilton.com/2014-06-02-roy-jones-jr-nude-pics-leaked-by-angry-ex-girlfriend#.U4_zrPldUnc


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

:rofl Oh god Roy..


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

roy fucking jones is sending out dick pics? 

wtf man


oh well. theres one link ill never click.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol:atsch

smh


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:lol:

It's whatever


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

TSOL said:


> roy fucking jones is sending out dick pics?
> 
> wtf man
> 
> oh well. theres one link ill never click.


:deal


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Not clicking the link but...

"I can't get it up Jim"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Meh, dick pics are all the rage these days apparently.



adamcanavan said:


> Not clicking the link but...
> 
> "I can't get it up Jim"


:rofl Oh it's up alright.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Meh, dick pics are all the rage these days apparently.
> 
> :rofl Oh it's up alright.


If there's anything funny here it's the facial expressions in the 'Safe' FW pics. :rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Clicked the link. Saw the NSFW pic. Way to ruin that myth for black guys everywhere, Roy.


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

I give it a solid 6 inches with some good girth. Overall its a nice penis even though its kinda crooked .No ****


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm picturing Roy saying this on a broadcast in his tuxedo using his go-to hand gestures. Can totally see it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ya'll musta forgot.......................................................................................................that Roy has a pretty average sized penis.




The man was robbed of an Olympic gold medal though for fuck sake! You'd think he'd at least be allowed to send cock pics to his mistress in peace.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Meh, dick pics are all the rage these days apparently.
> 
> *:rofl Oh it's up alright*.


Bet Roy was thinking of his one punch knockout of Montell Griffin to regain the title at that moment


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> Bet Roy was thinking of his one punch knockout of Montell Griffin to regain the title at that moment


:lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

roy, roy, roy...:-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JMP said:


> I'm picturing Roy saying this on a broadcast in his tuxedo using his go-to hand gestures. Can totally see it.


Cringeworthy :lol:

"As best I can while its hard"

"If it gets hard again..."

Are erections like lunar eclipses for him or something?


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor Roy.

Perez Hilton is probably the most lowly celebrity of them all.

A fame scavenger and ruiner of lives.



Bogotazo said:


> :rofl Oh it's up alright.


How could it not be with 500 strokes a fucking second?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

***** said swallow-swallow-deep. he took the time to put dashes in...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Cringeworthy :lol:
> 
> "As best I can while its hard"
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

RJJ, a boxing legend.

But his dick game, oh man :rofl

Roy "Baby Dick" Jones Jr.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> :deal


dude...this was the girl










the fuck...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> dude...this was the girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not even going to dare to click on that Roy Jones pic, I don't want to have this dudes dick pictured in my head when he's mentioned but damn, that is some embarrassing side piece. She basically looks like a different species, in the worst possible way.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

You can tell the chic works out and may be someone he knows from the gym or something. If you are going to cheat then you should damn sure upgrade from what you have. I am sure its some fine ass women Roys age in Florida who would be a side chic. He is too old to be sending pics like this. SMH


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I am not even going to dare to click on that Roy Jones pic, I don't want to have this dudes dick pictured in my head when he's mentioned but damn, that is some embarrassing side piece. She basically looks like a different species, in the worst possible way.


seriously :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> seriously :lol:


Honestly. I watch Roy Jones vids all the time. I don't want an insight into his home vids :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Cringeworthy :lol:
> 
> "As best I can while its hard"
> 
> ...


:lol: 
:rofl
atsch


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Well, he one-upped Oscar...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I am not even going to dare to click on that Roy Jones pic, I don't want to have this dudes dick pictured in my head when he's mentioned


But if it were Lomachenko...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> But if it were Lomachenko...


Lomachenko transcends having a penis.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Michael said:


> *Ya'll musta forgot.......................................................................................................that Roy has a pretty average sized penis.
> *
> 
> The man was robbed of an Olympic gold medal though for fuck sake! You'd think he'd at least be allowed to send cock pics to his mistress in peace.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

I've seen bigger

Martinez dick pics when?
n-no ****


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko transcends having a penis.


:rofl atsch



dyna said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've had bigger


:blood



> Martinez dick pics when?
> n-no ****


Those came out a long time ago, breh.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmao.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl atsch
> 
> :blood
> 
> *Those came out a long time ago, breh.*


Motherfucker :lol:

That was my alzheimers speaking
My memory is getting worse


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> Motherfucker :lol:
> 
> That was my alzheimers speaking
> My memory is getting worse


:lol:

You made fun of my foot fetish tho. :verysad


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> You made fun of* my foot fetish* tho. :verysad


Weirdo :bart


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> Weirdo :bart


Like I care. :bart


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck :lol: I'm sure Kellerman and Lampley will bully him for this after the next show shit I can only imagine what Merchant would say if he was still witht he HBO team I wouldn't be surprised if he dropped something during a broadcast I can totally imagine it :rofl


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothin wrong with a foot fetish. I wont mess with a chick with busted feet. I look at her feet before tittys. Big round ass is number one. Pretty and small feet number two Foot jobs are the shit


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL Why are guys with averaged size dicks, sending out pictures of them?

And that "woman" looks like a Tranny.

Is Roy into Trannies? @Sweethome_Bama


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko transcends having a penis.





Brnxhands said:


> Nothin wrong with a foot fetish. I wont mess with a chick with busted feet. I look at her feet before tittys. Big round ass is number one. Pretty and small feet number two Foot jobs are the shit


:deal

They're probably neglected by too many chicks as well, unfortunately. I have better taken care of feet than a lot of these hoes today atsch


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :deal
> 
> They're probably neglected by too many chicks as well, unfortunately. *I have better taken care of feet than a lot of these hoes today* atsch


Many guys also seem to have better skin care than a big portion of the women.
Probably because men tend to Exfoliate the skin more than women.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Nothin wrong with a foot fetish. I wont mess with a chick with busted feet. I look at her feet before tittys. Big round ass is number one. Pretty and small feet number two Foot jobs are the shit





Hands of Iron said:


> :deal
> 
> They're probably neglected by too many chicks as well, unfortunately. I have better taken care of feet than a lot of these hoes today atsch


How, just how are feet attractive? They look like they belong to an alien and a lot of horrid stuff might have been trod on. Why is there a mass foot fetish in society?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How, just how are feet attractive? They look like they belong to an alien and a lot of horrid stuff might have been trod on. Why is there a mass foot fetish in society?


Neurologist Vilayanur S. Ramachandran proposed that foot fetishism is caused by the feet and the genitals occupying adjacent areas of the somatosensory cortex, possibly entailing some neural crosstalk between the two.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

RJJ is one cheeky kunt!

Wish i didn't see that though. I hope his HBO career won't take too much damage from this.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Neurologist Vilayanur S. Ramachandran proposed that foot fetishism is caused by the feet and the genitals occupying adjacent areas of the somatosensory cortex, possibly entailing some neural crosstalk between the two.


Ramachandran is one of my fave doctors.

In other news....I just googled it and it's funny that the physiological aspect makes people draw such elaborate reasons why it's their fetish.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

shit he is back to rapping.why was he fucking goofy anyway


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How, just how are feet attractive? They look like they belong to an alien and a lot of horrid stuff might have been trod on. Why is there a mass foot fetish in society?


I can't even answer that, it's just an innate trait. :lol: I'm only really into soles, not painted nails/high heels etc. no no -- and they cannot be flat, must have arches or it's an instant turn off.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=257401&cat=boxer

apparently she is a boxer


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=257401&cat=boxer
> 
> apparently she is a boxer


That explains why she looks like an uruk hai


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Fuck :lol: I'm sure Kellerman and Lampley will bully him for this after the next show shit I can only imagine what Merchant would say if he was still witht he HBO team I wouldn't be surprised if he dropped something during a broadcast I can totally imagine it :rofl


i could see merchant using it as metaphor for a fighter getting KO'd or something :lol:


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

knowimuch said:


> Well, he one-upped Oscar...


No, he didn't. Oscar is miles ahead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

dyna said:


> Neurologist Vilayanur S. Ramachandran proposed that foot fetishism is caused by the feet and the genitals occupying adjacent areas of the somatosensory cortex, possibly entailing some neural crosstalk between the two.


Yep, he was one of my professors at ucsd. Cool guy and the tests were easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I can't even answer that, it's just an innate trait. :lol: I'm only really into soles, not painted nails/high heels etc. no no -- and they cannot be flat, *must have arches or it's an instant turn off.*


So HOI, such a feet nazi..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Knox Harrington said:


> Yep, he was one of my professors at ucsd. Cool guy and the tests were easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, would have been an honour to learn from this dude. 
There's nothing better than a professor who makes tests easy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

His sidepiece Can't Be Touched with a barge-pole


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> But if it were Lomachenko...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> shit he is back to rapping.why was he fucking goofy anyway


:rofl


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Are erections like lunar eclipses for him or something?


:rofl


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

"These hoes ain't loyal" these boys better learn this:deal


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

What makes it embarrassing is celebs think they can get away with it. If I'm a famous person there is no way in hell I'd trust the recipient to keep my nude pics away from the media. It's almost automatic it will surface on the net which means Roy is either as dumb as a rock or he clearly doesn't have a problem with showing off his Roy Toy. Obviously leaked nude cell phone pics would actually boost the career of someone like Jessica Alba. Roy Jones - not so much.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

P4P


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

His dick's blacker than Antonio Tarver.


----------



## R00ster (Jan 29, 2014)

Not enormous, but certainly more impressive than Brett Favre's weird little pecker.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Barely pushin 6"


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Fuck :lol: I'm sure Kellerman and Lampley will bully him for this after the next show shit I can only imagine what Merchant would say if he was still witht he HBO team I wouldn't be surprised if he dropped something during a broadcast I can totally imagine it :rofl


 Roy: Fighter A is throwing some real short punches on the inside, Jim.

Larry: How short, Roy? 5-6 inches maybe?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> Many guys also seem to have better skin care than a big portion of the women.
> Probably because men tend to Exfoliate the skin more than women.


This is true as well. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Many guys also seem to have better skin care than a big portion of the women.
> Probably because men tend to Exfoliate the skin more than women.


I think it's also because women put makeup on and sometimes sleep with it on too.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> So HOI, such a feet nazi..


How hard is it to have normal feet FFS atsch :-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> How hard is it to have normal feet FFS atsch :-(


:lol: I suppose it is your fetish after all. HOI you got some damn high standards. 
You are not going to like this google image at all:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:verysad !!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm literally google imaging 'sexy feet' to try and be attracted. How comes you guys got that thing that the neurologist Ramachandran was talking about, and I don't? I feel this is discrimination.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Knox Harrington said:


> No, he didn't. Oscar is miles ahead.


These photo's are waaay worse than Oscar's tranny pics


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Roy: Fighter A is throwing some real short punches on the inside, Jim.
> 
> Larry: How short, Roy? 5-6 inches maybe?


:rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Felix said:


>


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Where are you guys finding the texts?? They are hilarious


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Roy: Fighter A is throwing some real short punches on the inside, Jim.
> 
> Larry: How short, Roy? 5-6 inches maybe?


:rofl


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: I suppose it is your fetish after all. HOI you got some damn high standards.
> You are not going to like this google image at all:


Fuck that is an ugly foot. :verysad


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> What makes it embarrassing is celebs think they can get away with it. If I'm a famous person there is no way in hell I'd trust the recipient to keep my nude pics away from the media. It's almost automatic it will surface on the net which means Roy is either as dumb as a rock or he clearly doesn't have a problem with showing off his Roy Toy. Obviously leaked nude cell phone pics would actually boost the career of someone like Jessica Alba. Roy Jones - not so much.


Roy needs to become a modern day Theon Greyjoy/Reek. :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> His dick's blacker than Antonio Tarver.


:rofl

Holy shit!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:verysad Roy. Not clicking the link... Why the hell would a male celebrity trust a random with nude pictures? It won't boost their career like a woman..


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Cringeworthy :lol:
> 
> "As best I can while its hard"
> 
> ...


:lol:

Its like he knows hes on the decline.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Roy Jones dick saga started like a week ago, so y'all are a bit late to the party, but come right on in.

Here's how it went down.

So... bitch went crazy posting RJJ's dick picks, private texts, and other embarrassing info about Roy during her meltdown, combining that with emo tweets about how she feels, and how she's been mislead and mistreated by him. She has since deleted several pics and tweets.

I believe she also said something about RJJ having a big squirt or piss fetish, and that they/or she had explored that and made some piss vids, but i think she deleted that/those tweets.
But these tweets below, i believe were in reply to that.
I'm not sure if he likes to give or receive, or both.

"@stayloboxing: @Floydettes@everyjoedotcom he loved that! I only did that for him . It's embarrassing ." #Squirters are hot thou..

and another one..

*Robert Combs* ‏@RobertCombs5  Jun 1
@Floydettes @stayloboxing @everyjoedotcom lmao full pissing vodeos? what the fuckkkkk?



Well, a quick search and i found some pics/screenshots said to be from the very same girl. She is said to have posted a video of her squirting (at RJJ's request), but quickly deleted it. Here's a link to the pics... you can't see her face, but i think the tattoo matches, idk.
Obviously, they are VERY NSFW!!!
http://www.inflexwetrust.com/2014/0...ased-of-roy-jones-jr-sidechick/staylo-nude-1/



dyna said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've seen bigger
> 
> ...


Martinez already did the whole dick pic thing. They are actually in the 18+ section on this very site.

I'm having a strong urge to post "No ****", but i don't think anyone would believe me after a post like this... (but i'm really not!)

For any further news on dick pics follow me on twitter at....................................................................................... (no, not really).


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> Clicked the link. Saw the NSFW pic. Way to ruin that myth for black guys everywhere, Roy.


IKR wasn't impressed. not knocking on him, he is bigger than khan's lmao but I thought it suppose to be the BBC? Hell my shit is around that size and i'm Asian.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

In fairness to Roy it used to be bigger.

After he made that cut from heavy back down to 175 his dick was never the same.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

EvianMcGirt said:


> In fairness to Roy it used to be bigger.
> 
> After he made that cut from heavy back down to 175 his dick was never the same.


Nobody beats Prime Jones dick NOBODY


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Nobody beats Prime Jones dick NOBODY


:lol:

I'd give Prime Jones a chance at beating Prime Jones' dick. He did have fast hands.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl The GOAT. Deal with it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> shit he is back to rapping.why was he fucking goofy anyway


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl What on earth! Sonofabitch was a couple seconds away from breaking out into that one hit "I put my hand up on yo hip, when I dip you dip we dip'


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

What infuriates me is that people don't see that this is a publicity stunt, this is Jones his way of announcing his comeback in the heavweight division.
By showing his dick he is calling out Golota to come out retirement and fight him. Basically he is saying: "come and get it, I know you want it big boy"


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl What on earth! Sonofabitch was a couple seconds away from breaking out into that one hit "I put my hand up on yo hip, when I dip you dip we dip'


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Cringeworthy :lol:
> 
> "As best I can while its hard"
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------

